
Rails 5.1 Released - tarr11
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2017/4/27/Rails-5-1-final/
======
bdcravens
Previously discussed on April 27:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220627)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14217304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14217304)

~~~
tarr11
I resubmitted, as there was almost no discussion. Very excited to see webpack
getting adopted.

~~~
bdcravens
Makes sense.

